# 922/32.0 Remote config for HiSense TV



## cames (Jan 18, 2006)

Good evening. After nearly 9 years, I replaced my Dish HD34-300 tube HD TV with a HiSense 46" off of Woot last week. The 922 was able to get a remote code to handle the basics of the TV, code 2355. However, I'd like to get it to act like the old HD34: With the receiver and TV off, pushing the SAT button turns both on, and selects the proper TV input. The code above does not do that, and the "Auto Tune" selection on the Remote menu screen is greyed out. Any suggestions?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

as it's learning remote, try to "teach" it by using original remote


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

"cames" said:


> Good evening. After nearly 9 years, I replaced my Dish HD34-300 tube HD TV with a HiSense 46" off of Woot last week. The 922 was able to get a remote code to handle the basics of the TV, code 2355. However, I'd like to get it to act like the old HD34: With the receiver and TV off, pushing the SAT button turns both on, and selects the proper TV input. The code above does not do that, and the "Auto Tune" selection on the Remote menu screen is greyed out. Any suggestions?


Since that option is greyed out I would check to see if the remote is in limited mode via the remote manager menu.


----------

